# RABIES IN GOATS!



## Queen Mum (Mar 27, 2015)

I just read an article on the internet that there is a health alert in Sarasota Florida for Rabies, based on a Goat that got rabies from an animal bite.  I checked several websites and it seems to be legitimate.

I thought that goats didn't get rabies or carry it.  This is extremely unusual, but has me very concerned.  Do we need to get our goats vaccinated?  Anyone?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 27, 2015)

It's not unusual at all
Last year there was a story locally of several goats on one farm with rabies
And a few years ago there was a show in NY that dozens of people had to be treated because they were exposed to a goat with rabies
We vaccinate ours


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 28, 2015)

Wow!  i did not know that.  I will get the vaccinations started right away!


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 28, 2015)

Many cases here in NC and the rabies vaccines are definitely  being pushed more and understandably so.

A few years back just down the road a cattle farmers livestock Guardian donkey died from rabies and something like 3 or 6 (can't remember) ended up with rabies.  Farm was quarantined for months. Understandably so. 

The biggest issue is rabies is not approved in goats. So why is that a problem? Because your farm may still be quarantined and animals *destroyed* anyway.   It seems the many "agencies" involved just cannot decide what to do.

None of our vets think we really need it as we have so many LGD's (they are vaccinated) that the likelihood of a predator getting to a goat is pretty much just not gonna happen but we have the option.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 28, 2015)

Interesting fact I learned a couple of years ago
Possums do not carry rabies
They are marsupials and have a lower body temp


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 28, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> Many cases here in NC and the rabies vaccines are definitely  being pushed more and understandably so.
> 
> A few years back just down the road a cattle farmers livestock Guardian donkey died from rabies and something like 3 or 6 (can't remember) ended up with rabies.  Farm was quarantined for months. Understandably so.
> 
> ...



That's a good point about LGD keeping predators away
Most common you would have an issue around here as carriers would be foxes and raccoons

But... One of the biggest carriers is bats and I have to duck those things when I have an outside light on and the bugs are around it


----------



## Godsgrl (Mar 28, 2015)

Several years ago, there was a living history park near here that had a rabid goat. Many people had petted him before they knew he was sick. I haven't heard how that finally came out. OneFineAcre, I was nervous about bats as well. I asked at our zoo, and they told me that if a bat is acting like a bat, you're safe. It's one that doesn't act right that you have to worry about. If he's out in the day time, or on the ground.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 28, 2015)

Godsgrl said:


> Several years ago, there was a living history park near here that had a rabid goat. Many people had petted him before they knew he was sick. I haven't heard how that finally came out. OneFineAcre, I was nervous about bats as well. I asked at our zoo, and they told me that if a bat is acting like a bat, you're safe. It's one that doesn't act right that you have to worry about. If he's out in the day time, or on the ground.


Yes
But I'm worried about the sick one in the corner of the barn that bites my
Goat on the nose


----------



## babsbag (Mar 28, 2015)

I put up a bat house and alway know that I should like to see them but deep down inside I really don't like them.


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 29, 2015)

In Idaho, last year, there were 11 bats and one skunk reported to have rabies. Which is about the average for us. We very rarely hear about it here.

I love bats! We have a lab on campus which studies them. They were advertising for volunteers for trapping, this included free rabies vaccinations.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 11, 2015)

My wife was supposed to meet our vet yesterday to pick up some meds
He had to cancel had a farm call in the other direction from us
She spoke with him later 
He had to put down two goats suspected to have rabies
If confirmed the owners will have to get shots
Other 25 goats are on quarantine


----------



## SkyWarrior (Apr 20, 2015)

Queen Mum said:


> I just read an article on the internet that there is a health alert in Sarasota Florida for Rabies, based on a Goat that got rabies from an animal bite.  I checked several websites and it seems to be legitimate.
> 
> I thought that goats didn't get rabies or carry it.  This is extremely unusual, but has me very concerned.  Do we need to get our goats vaccinated?  Anyone?



Any mammal can get rabies.  Period.  If you're in a high-risk rabies area, you should consider it.


----------

